
Amber – Smalltalk in the Browser - damir
https://amber-lang.net/index.html
======
mark_l_watson
I am not much of a Smalltalk user, play with Pharo, but occasionally I re-try
Amber. Very cool project, a very good browser native Smalltalk.

